# Bloodwork/PCT advice



## jackedbroski (Mar 31, 2016)

Came off test e 750/wk and dbol 50mg ed cold turkey. Need advice on pct please. 25, 5'10", 165 lbs now.


----------



## jackedbroski (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 1, 2016)

how long were you taking it?  How long have you been off?  What was your PCT plan?  Please god tell me you had a PCT plan before you started pinning, let alone before you came off the juice....

If you have not purchased or planned a pct, Nolvadex and Clomid.  Search the threads here and you will find the standard PCT plan.

Oh, and remember:  Sticks and stones may break your bones but the VA will ****ing kill you (literally).


----------



## jackedbroski (Apr 1, 2016)

On cycle for 5 months. Been off now for 3 mo. 40/40/20/20 nolva and 50 mg ed clomid 4 weeks. Im getting some soon. I know the typical regime, but being off for awhile and not knowing much about my levels makes me want to get into it more. The plan is same pct as above asap but with hcg up front. Question is.. should I take adex to get e2 down? If so how much and how long? .25 eod for a week or two maybe? Anything else I need, and are those doses ok?


----------



## gh0st (Apr 1, 2016)

jackedbroski said:


> On cycle for 5 months. Been off now for 3 mo. 40/40/20/20 nolva and 50 mg ed clomid 4 weeks. Im getting some soon. I know the typical regime, but being off for awhile and not knowing much about my levels makes me want to get into it more. The plan is same pct as above asap but with hcg up front. Question is.. should I take adex to get e2 down? If so how much and how long? .25 eod for a week or two maybe? Anything else I need, and are those doses ok?



im confused bro. are you saying you were on for 5 months and been off for 3 months now and have yet to do the PCT listed above? or you already did that PCT and are going to do it again?

And i would suggest taking aromasin during PCT if you were on for a while...no estrogen rebound with aromasin


----------



## jackedbroski (Apr 1, 2016)

Right. No pct. On vacation for 2 months, got a job, got PCT, then today I woke up. How much aromasin? And hcg? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Maijah (Apr 1, 2016)

Not to swift bro. I would just blast some hcg and hope for the best. I don't know if clomid and nolva will do you any good at this point. I'm sure someone else will chime on on that.


----------



## gh0st (Apr 1, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Not to swift bro. I would just blast some hcg and hope for the best. I don't know if clomid and nolva will do you any good at this point. I'm sure someone else will chime on on that.



I would agree ^^

If it was me i would go back to taking just a trt dose of test 250mg/wk.....take 12.5mg aromsin and take 250iu x2 wk of HCG until the HCG is gone after that do your pct you have listed above.


but if you dont want to go back to taking test then maybe just look into taking HCG or do some research on the peptide triptorelin....it could be work for u depending.


----------



## MrLeeds88 (Apr 1, 2016)

jackedbroski said:


> On cycle for 5 months. Been off now for 3 mo. 40/40/20/20 nolva and 50 mg ed clomid 4 weeks. Im getting some soon. I know the typical regime, but being off for awhile and not knowing much about my levels makes me want to get into it more. The plan is same pct as above asap but with hcg up front. Question is.. should I take adex to get e2 down? If so how much and how long? .25 eod for a week or two maybe? Anything else I need, and are those doses ok?



On cycle for 5 months? Can someone inform me if this is not too long?


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 1, 2016)

You can use clomid to try to restart your system. I wouldn't be able to offer any advice on dosage nor duration 

20 weeks. That's a longer cycle but not unheard of


----------



## Maijah (Apr 1, 2016)

Why would you do something like that? Did you really  think it wasnt that serious? Also your almost 6' tall and weigh 165 lbs? IMO you should've learned how to lift and eat properly before trying to be the hero for spring break.


----------



## jackedbroski (Apr 5, 2016)

It wasn't planned. I got in some trouble and got sick in the system for 2 months. Thanks for the replies. I want to get my levels right before I do anything, but I plan on starting another cycle after, once I get my weight back up to 175 natty. And 5'10" 165 is 'average', but thats after I lost my gains by coming off cold. 

Never heard or triptorelin. I'll research it. I guess my question is.. since its later than normal to start pct would my doses and duration be the same as normal? And how much do yall mean as an HCG blast? Something like 3000iu then 250 x 2/wk?


----------



## jackedbroski (Apr 18, 2016)

Bump thread for response


----------



## bronco (Apr 18, 2016)

jackedbroski said:


> Bump thread for response




Did you get some clomid?


----------



## jackedbroski (Dec 30, 2016)

No. Crazy enough I didn't have a chance to take anything yet. I have HCG, test e and nolva. HCG and nolva maybe? I've gotta get new bloodwork. I saw a badass thread on bloodwork I'm still reading up on.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 1, 2017)

Just my two cents, and I don't mean to be a dick, but 25 yes old, 5'10" 165#, maybe after getting your s*** straightened out you might want to consider putting on some size and some natty gains before going back to gear.


----------



## at15 (Jan 12, 2017)

your 25 your gonna get back on anyway. dont take anything your testosterone will be in the normal range in another month or two anyways.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 12, 2017)

at15 said:


> your 25 your gonna get back on anyway. dont take anything your testosterone will be in the normal range in another month or two anyways.


If all you have to offer is bad advice then keep your suckhole shut.


----------



## at15 (Jan 13, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> If all you have to offer is bad advice then keep your suckhole shut.



Show me one study, placebo-controlled proving that pct works.


----------

